# مصطلحات مساحية من A to Z



## م.ايمن جمال (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مصطلحات مساحية from A to Z
**معجم المصطلحات المساحة الجيوديسية
ترجمة د. جمعة محمد داود

المصدر: كتيب المساحة الجيوديسية لسلاح المهندسين بالجيش الأمريكي لعام 2002م *









*حرف A :


Accuracy 
الدقة
درجة التوافق بين القيمة المحسوبة (المتوسط) و القيمة المتوقعة ، وضمنيا تعني الدقة أن القيمة المحسوبة ليس بها أخطاء أو انحرافات. 

Adjustment 
الضبط
عملية تقدير وتقليل الفروق بين الأرصاد ونموذج رياضي.

Altimeter 
ألتيميتر
جهاز لقياس فروق الارتفاعات ، غالبا بالاعتماد علي قياسات الضغط الجوي.

Altitude 
ارتفاع
الزاوية الراسية بين المستوي الأفقي للراصد وخط الاتجاه للهدف.

Angle of Depression
زاوية انخفاض
ارتفاع سالب

Angle of Elevation
زاوية ارتفاع
ارتفاع موجب

Angular Misclosure
خطا القفل الزاوي
الفرق بين المجموع الحقيقي و النظري لمجموعة من الزوايا.

Astronomical Latitude
دائرة العرض الفلكية
الزاوية بين خط الشاغول ومستوي الاستواء الفلكي. أيضا هي الزاوية بين مستوي الأفق ومحور دوران الأرض. تستخدم دائرة العرض الفلكية في تحديد المواقع علي سطح الأرض وتقاس من خط الاستواء الفلكي شمالا و جنوبا ، باستخدام الرصد علي الأجرام السماوية. 

Astronomical Longitude
خط الطول الفلكي
زاوية اختيارية بين مستوي خط الطول الفلكي و خط طول فلكي اختياري. ويقاس باستخدام الرصد علي الأجرام السماوية. 

Astronomical Triangle
المثلث الفلكي
مثلث كروي يتكون من أضلاع من الدوائر العظمي التي تصل القطب الفلكي والسمت وجسم فلكي. زوايا المثل الفلكي هي: عند القطب: زاوية الساعة، عند الجسم الفلكي: الزاوية البرالالكسية ، عند السمت: زاوية الانحراف. 

Atmospheric Refraction
الانكسار الجوي
انكسار الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية المارة بالغلاف الجوي ، ويؤدي لانحراف خط النظر عن مساره المستقيم. يسبب الانكسار الجوي تكور الأشعة عن مسارها الطبيعي ، و بصفة رئيسية فأن ظروف الحرارة والضغط الجوي هما الذين يحددان قيمة و اتجاه تكور خط النظر. 

Azimuth
الانحراف
الاتجاه الأفقي لخط – مع اتجاه دوران عقرب الساعة – من مستوي أساسي غالبا يكون خط الطول. غالبا نسميه الانحراف الأمامي للتفرقة بينه و بين الانحراف الخلفي.

Azimuth Angle
زاوية الانحراف
زاوية – أقل من 180 درجة – بين مستوي خط الطول الفلكي والمستوي الراسي للهدف المرصود ، وتقاس بدءا من اتجاه القطب. في العمل الفلكي فأن زاوية الانحراف هي الزاوية الكروية عند السمت في المثلث الكروي (الذي يتكون من القطب و السمت و النجم). في العمل الجيوديسي فأن زاوية الانحراف هي الزاوية الأفقية بين القطب السماوي والهدف الأرضي المرصود.

Azimuth Closure
خطأ القفل الفلكي
الفرق – بالثواني – بين الانحراف الفلكي المرصود أو المضبوط و الانحراف الفلكي الحقيقي أو المعلوم.* 




*


حرف B :


Back Sight
اللقطة الخلفية
لقطة – أو توجيه – علي نقطة ترافرس أو نقطة مثلثات لكنها ليست اللقطة النهائية أو الخاتمة للترافرس. أيضا: القراءة علي قامة موضوعة علي نقطة معلومة المنسوب.

Barometric Levelling
الميزانية البارومترية
تحديد فروق المناسيب بقياس فروق الضغط الجوي التي يتم قياسها بجهاز البارومتر. إذا كانت احدي النقاط معلومة المنسوب فيمكن حساب مناسيب باقي النقاط في الميزانية البارومترية. عادة تستخدم الميزانية البارومترية في أعمال الاستكشاف [بسبب عدم دقتها]. 

Baseline
خط قاعدة
المتجه vector ثلاثي الأبعاد بين نقطتين بالنسبة لنظام إحداثيات معلومة [مثال: فرق س ، فرق ص ، فرق ع بين نقطتين] ، وهو الأساس في إنشاء نظام جديد. 

Base net
شبكة الأساس
خط القاعدة الأساسي المستخدم في تكثيف نقاط مساحية لتكوين شبكة ثوابت أرضية.

Base Points
نقاط الأساس
النقاط الأولي في الترافرس التي سيتم استخدامها لإنشاء شبكة ثوابت أرضية.

Base Control
الثوابت الأساسية
نقاط الثوابت الأرضية المعلومة – الأفقية و الراسية – التي تستخدم في إنشاء شبكة أساس جديدة. ويتم تحديد إحداثياتها من أعمال المسح الحقلي ويتم تثبيت أماكنها في الطبيعة بثوابت ليمكن استخدامها لأية أعمال مساحية لاحقة.

Bearing
الانحراف المختصر
اتجاه خط بالنسبة لخط طول معين ، ويقاس بالدرجات و الدقائق و الثواني ، في ربع دائرة. تقاس الانحرافات المختصرة مع أو ضد اتجاه عقرب الساعة بدءا من اتجاه الشمال أو اتجاه الجنوب طبقا لموقع الخط المقاس في أي ربع من الدائرة. 

Bench Mark
روبير
نقطة ثوابت أرضية معلومة المنسوب [تختصر باسم BM].

Best Fit
أحسن ملائمة
إعادة تمثيل مجموعة من النقاط بأسلوب – أو دالة – رياضي وهذا الأسلوب أو المنحني أو السطح الرياضي يقلل الانحرافات بأقل قيمة ممكنة.

Blunder
خطأ فادح
غلطة أو خطأ كبير.

Bureau International de l'Heure
المركز العالمي لحركة الأرض BIH 
أنشأ المركز في عام 1919م في مرصد باريس بفرنسا ، وفي عام 1988م وبقرار من الاتحاد العالمي للفلك تغير اسم المركز إلي مركز خدمات دوران الأرض International Earth Rotation Service أو اختصارا IERS وهو المسئول عن قياسات و حسابات حركة دوران الأرض.




**حرف C :


Cadastral Survey
المساحة التفصيلية
أعمال المساحة الخاصة بعلامات الحدود و تحديد مساحات و تقسيمات قطع الأراضي وملكياتها. 

Calibration 
معايرة
تحديد الأخطاء المنتظمة لجهاز عن طريق مقارنة قياساته مع قيمها الحقيقية. ويتم تحديد هذه القيم الحقيقية بجهاز آخر تمت معايرته سابقا أو بجهاز أكثر دقة.

Cartesian Coordinates
الإحداثيات الكارتيزية أو التربيعية
نظام يكون مركزه (نقطة الأصل) في مركز الأرض ويكون محورا x, y في مستوي خط الاستواء. غالبا يمر محوره x بخط طول جرينتش وينطبق محوره z مع محور دوران الأرض. وتكون المحاور الثلاثة متعامدة علي بعضها البعض.

Cartesian System
النظام الكارتيزي أو التربيعي
نظام إحداثيات يتكون من محاور متعامدة تتقاطع في نقطة (نقطة الأصل). تكون إحداثيات أي نقطة به هي المسافة العمودية بين هذه النقطة وكل مستوي يمر بأحد المحاور الثلاثة. 

Celestial Equator
خط الاستواء الفلكي
دائرة عظمي - علي الكرة الفلكية – علي نقاط متساوية المسافات من القطبين الفلكيين. إذا مددنا مستوي خط الاستواء الأرضي فأنه سينطبق مع مستوي خط الاستواء الفلكي.

Celestial Pole
القطب الفلكي
نقطة مرجعية عند تقاطع الامتداد اللا نهائي لمحور دوران الأرض مع الكرة الفلكية.

Celestial Sphere
الكرة الفلكية
كره تخيلية لها عدد لانهائي من أنصاف الأقطار حيث تقع الأرض في مركزها ، وتدور من الشرق للغرب حول المحور التخيلي الممدود للأرض. 

Central Meridian
خط الطول الفلكي
خط طول معين في مركز شبكة من خطوط الطول. يستخدم كمرجع أو أساس لإنشاء باقي الخطوط في هذه الشبكة ، كما أنه يمثل المحور y في حسابات نظم الإحداثيات التربيعية.

Chain
جنزير
يساوي 66 قدم وكان يمثل – في الماضي - وحدة قياس قانونية لقياس الأطوال.

Chained Traverse
ترافرس الجنزير
الأرصاد و القياسات التي تتم باستخدام الجنزير.

Chart Datum
مرجع الخريطة البحرية
السطح المرجعي لقياسات الأعماق في الخرائط البحرية. وغالبا يناظر ارتفاع أقل مياه تحت منسوب متوسط سطح البحر ، ويرمز له بالرمز Zo 

Chi-square Testing
اختبار مربع كاي
اختبار إحصائي يستخدم لتحديد شكل توزيع مجموعة من البيانات.

Chronometer
ساعة عالية الدقة
ساعة محمولة لها القدرة علي قياس الزمن بدقة عالية.

Circle Position
موضع الدائرة
قراءة أو موضع – محدد مسبقا – للدائرة الأفقية في جهاز الثيودليت ، وتستخدم لأرصاد النقطة الأساسية من مجموعة نقاط مطلوب رصدها.

Circuit Closure
خطأ قفل الدائرة
الفرق بين القيم المرصودة أو المضبوطة مع قيمها الحقيقية أو المعلنة.

Closed Traverse
الترافرس المغلق
ترافرس يبدأ و ينتهي عند نفس النقطة ، أو عند نقاط معلومة الإحداثيات.

Collimation
توجيه
توجيه الهدف المساحي أو الانتنا علي نقطة أرضية أو علي خط مرجعي.

Collimation Error
خطأ التوجيه
الزاوية بين خط النظر الحقيقي لجهاز بصري و بين خط التوجيه للراصد.

Confidence Level
مستوي الثقة
توزيع إحصائي – بالنسبة المئوية – بناءا علي الانحراف أو الخطأ المعياري الموجود في دالة التوزيع الطبيعي. يحدد مستوي الثقة بواسطة معامل يتم ضربه في قيمة الخطأ المعياري. 

Conformal
الإسقاط الشكلي
نوع من أنواع نظم إسقاط الخرائط ، وهو يحافظ علي الشكل.

Contour 
الكنتور
خط تخيلي علي الأرض يمر بنقاط لها نفس المنسوب أعلي أو أوطي من سطح مرجعي معين.

Control
التحكم
بيانات تستخدم في الجيوديسيا لتحديد مواقع و ارتفاعات النقاط علي سطح الأرض. 

Control Densification
تكثيف التحكم
إضافة نقاط تحكم في منطقة أو شبكة جيوديسية.

Control Monuments 
علامات ثوابت التحكم
نقاط أرضية – علامات مثبتة في الأرض – للثوابت الأفقية أو الروبيرات. 

Control Point
نقطة تحكم
نقطة معلومة الإحداثيات مثبتة بعلامة أرضية.

Control Survey
مساحة التحكم أو الثوابت
نوع المساحة التي تنشئ نقاط التحكم أو الثوابت الأرضية

Control Traverse
ترافرس التحكم
ترافرس لإنشاء نقاط التحكم.

Conventional Terrestrial Pole CTP
القطب الأرضي التقليدي
نقطة القطب – التقليدية أو غير المتغيرة - التي يحددها المركز العالمي للأرض BIH.

Coordinate Transformation
تحويل الإحداثيات
عملية رياضية لحساب مجموعة أخري من الإحداثيات من خلال: دوران المحاور وتغيير معامل القياس ونقل نقطة الأصل لنظام إحداثيات.

Cross Sections
مقطع عرضي
خط مساحي عمودي علي اتجاه التوجيه.

Curvature 
تكور
المعدل الذي ينحرف به منحني عن الخط المستقيم ، ويحدد بقيمة ت/س حيث ت = المماس للمنحني ، س = المسافة علي هذا المنحني.




**حرف D :


Datum
المرجع (يسمي أيضا البيان أو الداتم)
أي قيمة أو مجموعة من القيم الحسابية أو الهندسية التي تخدم أساس مرجعي أو قاعدة لقيم أخري.

Declination
زاوية الميل
زاوية عند مركز الكرة الفلكية بين مستوي خط الاستواء الفلكي والخط من النقطة إلي مركز الجسم الفلكي (النجم).

Deflection of the Vertical
انحراف الراسي
الفرق الزاوي بين الامتداد الأعلى لخيط الشاغول و الاتجاه العمودي علي الالبسويد. غالبا يتم التعبير عنها بدلالة مركبتين متعامدتين في اتجاهي خط الطول و الاتجاه الراسي الأساسي.

Deflection Traverse
ترافرس الانحراف
اتجاه كل خط مقاسا بزاوية من اتجاه الخط السابق له.

Deformation Monitoring
متابعة التشوهات
رصد حركة المنشئات الضخمة لوصف ونمذجة التغيرات [مثال: معدل هبوط سد أو مبني ضخم].

Departure 
تغير أو انحراف
المسقط المتعامد لخط علي المحور الشرقي-الغربي لمرجعه. أو: الفرق بين المسافة علي خط الطول بين كلا نقطتي الخط.

Differential GPS
الجي بي إس التفاضلي
عملية قياس فروق الإحداثيات بين جهازين جي بي إس كلاهما يرصد نفس الأقمار الصناعية في نفس اللحظة. يمكن تنفيذه سواء في الرصد الثابت أو الرصد المتحرك.

Differential Levelling
الميزانية التفاضلية
عملية قياس فرق الارتفاعات بين نقطتين من خلال الميزانية الأرضية.

Direction 
الاتجاه
الزاوية بين خط أو مستوي و خط أو مستوي مرجعي اختياري. في شبكات المثلثات مقيسة الزوايا: الزوايا الأفقية المقاسة بناءا علي مرجع معين وتسمي الاتجاهات الأفقية. الاتجاه له معنيين: أحدهما رقمي (القيمة) والآخر للدلالة علي الخط الذي نوجه إليه.

Direct Levelling
الميزانية المباشرة
تحديد فروق الارتفاعات من خلال مجموعة من الخطوط الأفقية القصيرة. تقاس المسافات الراسية لهذه الخطوط إلي العلامة الأرضية من خلال قياسات مباشرة علي قضيب مدرج بواسطة جهاز ميزان.

Distance Angle
الزاوية المسافية
زاوي في مثلث في الجهة الأخرى لضلع يستخدم قاعدة في حل هذا المثل ، أو الضلع الذي سيتم حساب طوله.

Dumpy Level
ميزان دامبي
التلسكوب أو المنظار المثبت علي قاعدة مستوية ويتم تحريكه من خلال بعض المفاتيح أو المسامير [نوع قديم من أجهزة الميزان].





* *حرف E :


Earth-Centered Ellipsoid
البسويد مثبت مركزيا
البسويد مركزه في مركز الأرض ومحوره الأصغر ينطبق مع محور دورانها.

Easting
الشرقيات
المسافة الشرقية (موجبة) أو الغربية (سالبه) من النقطة إلي خط طول مرجعي.

Eccentricity
اختلاف مركزي
النسبة في المسافة من مركز الالبسويد إلي مسقطها علي محوره الأكبر. 

Electronic Distance Measurement (EDM) 
استخدام فرق الزمن أو فرق الطور لإشارة كهرومغناطيسية في حساب المسافة [أجهزة كانت قديما تثبت علي الثيودليت لقياس المسافة إلي العاكس من خلال إطلاق شعاع يرتد من العاكس إلي الجهاز مرة أخري ويمكن حساب المسافة من خلال قياس الزمن الذي أستغرقه الشعاع للوصول للعاكس و العودة مرة أخري ، وتم دمج جهاز EDM مع جهاز الثيودليت وإنتاج الأجهزة المعروفة حاليا بالمحطات الشاملة أو التوتال استاشن].

Elevation
الارتفاع
ارتفاع أي هدف عن مرجع معين.

Ellipsoid
البسويد أو شكل بيضاوي أو مجسم القطع الناقص
يتكون من دوران قطع ناقص ellipse حول محورة الأصغر. أشهر نماذج الالبسويد المستخدمة حاليا هو WGS84 

Ellipsoidal height
الارتفاع الالبسويدي أو الارتفاع الجيوديسي
ارتفاع أي نقطة عن سطح الالبسويد ، ويقاس علي الاتجاه العمودي علي سطح الالبسويد.

Error
الخطأ
الفرق بين القيمة المقاسة لأي كمية و القيمة النظرية أو المحددة لهذه الكمية.

Error Ellipse
القطع الناقص للخطأ
منطقة لها شكل القطع الناقص حيث أبعادها تمثل قيمة توزيعية عند مستوي ثقة معين. 

Error of Closure
خطأ القفل
الفرق بين القيمة المقاسة و القيمة المتوقعة لحلقة ، علي محيط هذا الشكل الهندسي [مثال: فرق مجموع زوايا مثلث عن قيمة 180 درجة وهي قيمة المجموع النظري المتوقع لزوايا المثلث].





**حرف F :


Fixed Elevation
منسوب مثبت
قيمة منسوب تم تحديده من أرصاد المد و الجزر أو من ضبط شبكة روبيرات ، ويتم تثبيت هذه القيمة في أعمال الضبط اللاحقة.

Foresight
اللقطة الأمامية
رصده لنقطة الجهاز التالية. أو: القراءة علي قامة علي نقطة مطلوب تحديد منسوبها. 

Frequency
التردد
عدد الدورات الكاملة في الثانية الواحدة الموجودة في حركة أي موجة أو شعاع.*












*حرف G :


Geodesic Line
الخط الجيوديسي
أقصر مسافة بين نقطتين علي أي سطح مرجعي معرف رياضيا [مثل المسافة علي الالبسويد].

Geodesy
الجيوديسيا
تحديد شكل و حجم الأرض (المتغيرين مع الزمن) باستخدام قياسات مباشرة مثل شبكات المثلثات و الميزانيات و الجاذبية الأرضية.

Geodetic Control
الثوابت الجيوديسية
الثوابت الأرضية الأفقية و الراسية التي تم تحديدها بالأخذ في الاعتبار - أو في الحسابات - شكل و حجم الأرض.

Geodetic Coordinates
الإحداثيات الجيوديسية
الإحداثيات الزاوية – خط الطول و دائرة العرض – التي تم تحديدها بناءا علي البسويد مرجعي معين.

Geodetic Height
الارتفاع الجيوديسي
أنظر الارتفاع الالبسويدي Ellipsoidal Height 

Geodetic Latitude
خط الطول الجيوديسي
الزاوية التي يصنعها العمودي عند نقطة علي الالبسويد المرجعي مع مستوي خط الاستواء.

Geodetic Leveling
الميزانية الجيوديسية
أرصاد فروق الارتفاعات باستخدام مجموعة متواصلة من خطوط النظر الأفقية القصيرة.

Geodetic Longitude
دائرة العرض الجيوديسية
الزاوية المحصورة – عند القطب – بين مستوي خط الطول الجيوديسي و مستوي خط الطول المرجعي (جرينتش).

Geodetic North
الشمال الجيوديسي
الاتجاه المماس لخط طول – متجهة ناحية القطب – والذي يحدد الشمال الفلكي. يعرف أيضا باسم الشمال الحقيقي.

Geoid
الجيويد
سطح متساوي الجهد لمجال الجاذبية الأرضية يقارب جدا شكل الأرض الحقيقي ويكاد يقترب من متوسط منسوب المياه في المحيطات وامتداده تحت اليابسة.

Gravimeter
الجرافيميتر
جهاز قياس التغير في الجاذبية الأرضية بين نقطتين.

Gravity
الجاذبية الأرضية
مجموع الجهد المتسارع لهدف بناءا علي قوة الجذب و قوة الطرد المركزي.

Greenwich Meridian
خط طول جرينتش
خط الطول الفلكي المار بمركز جهاز موجود في مرصد مدينة جرينتش بانجلترا. وبالاتفاق الدولي في عام 1884م فأصبح خط طول جرينتش هو الخط رقم صفر لترقيم خطوط الطول في العالم.

Grid Azimuth
انحراف الشبكة
الزاوية – في مستوي الإسقاط – بين خط مستقيم و محور y (الذي يمثل خط الطول المركزي) في نظام إحداثيات تربيعي.

Grid Inverse
مقلوب الشبكة
حساب الأطوال و الانحرافات بناءا علي معرفة قيم الإحداثيات علي الشبكة.

Grid Meridian
خط الطول الشبكي
خط يوازي الخط الذي يمثل خط الطول المركزي (محور y) لشبكة علي الخريطة. 

Gyrotheodolite
الجيرو ثيودليت
جهاز جيروسكوبي يستخدم لقياس الانحرافات ويتم توصيله أو تثبيته علي جهاز الثيودليت.




**حرف H :


Horizontal Control
التحكم – أو الثوابت – الأفقية
تحديد الإحداثيات الأفقية اعتمادا علي خطوط الطول و دوائر العرض أو أي خطوط مرجعية.

Hour Circle
دائرة الساعة
أي دائرة عظمي علي الكرة الفلكية ويكون مستواها عمودي علي مستوي خط الاستواء الفلكي.



**حرف I :


Index Error
الخطأ الفهرسي
خطأ منتظم يحدث في علامة الفهرس أو علامة الصفر لأحد الأجهزة الذي له مقياس بحيث أن الجهاز يعطي قراءة غير صفرية عندما يكون مفترضا أن يعطي القراءة صفر. أيضا: هو خطأ في المسافة بين أسفل القامة والمركز النظري (الصفر) للمقياس.

Indirect Leveling
الميزانية غير المباشرة
تحديد فروق الارتفاعات من خلال الزوايا الراسية والمسافات الأفقية.

Interior Angle
الزاوية غير المباشرة
زاوية بين ضلعين متجاورين في شكل مغلق وتقع داخل هذا الشكل ، أي أن الزوايا الداخلية الثلاثة لمثلث هي زوايا عير مباشرة.

International Foot
القدم العالمي
يعرف بنسبة 30.48؟100 من المتر.

International System of Units SI
نظام الوحدات العالمي
نظام وحدات تم قبوله عالميا في عام 1960م كتعديل لنظام الوحدات المتري.

Interpolation Method
طريقة الاستيفاء
تحديد قيمة تقع بين قيمتين (أو أكثر) معلومتين باستخدام معدل التغير سواء كان معلوما أو مفروضا.

Intersection
التقاطع الأمامي
تحديد الموقع الأفقي لنقطة من خلال الرصد من نقطتين أو أكثر لهم مواقع معلومة. أي بقياس الاتجاهات أو المسافات التي تتقاطع عند النقطة المطلوب تحديدها. 

Intervisibility
تبادل الرؤية
عندما تكون محطتين متبادلتي الرؤية في شبكة مساحية [أي أن كل نقطة تري النقطة الأخرى].

Invar
أنفار
سبيكة من الحديد تحتوي النيكل وأيضا الكروميوم ، لزيادة صلابتها ، ولها معامل تمدد حراري منخفض جدا (حوالي 1/25 من معامل تمدد الحديد).




**حرف L :


Laplace Azimuth
انحراف لابلاس
انحراف جيوديسي لخط يتم حسابه بناءا علي قياسات فلكية باستخدام معادلة لابلاس.

Laplace Equation
معادلة لابلاس
تحدد العلاقة بين الانحراف الفلكي و الانحراف الجيوديسي بدلالة دائرة العرض الفلكية ودائرة العرض الجيوديسية وخط الطول الجيوديسي.

Laplace Station
نقطة لابلاس
نقطة مثلثات – أو ترافرسات – يتم عندها قياس انحراف لابلاس ، أي عندها يتم رصد كلا من خط الطول الفلكي والانحراف الفلكي.

Least Count
أقل قراءة
أقل أو أوضح قراءة يمكن قياسها مباشرة – بدون أي تقريب – علي جهاز ميكرومتر أو أي تدريج.

Least Squares Adjustment
ضبط أقل المربعات
ضبط قيم الزوايا أو المسافات المقاسة في ترافرس – كمثال – بتطبيق شرط أن مجموع مربعات المتبقيات – أو الفروق – سيكون أقل ما يمكن [أشهر الطرق الرياضية و الإحصائية لضبط الأرصاد في مجال الهندسة المساحية حتي الآن].

Length of Closure
طول القفل
المسافة التي لها المعادلة التالية:
= الجذر التربيعي ( مربع خطأ القفل في خطوط الطول + مربع خطأ القفل في دوائر العرض)

Level
ميزان
أي جهاز حساس لاتجاه الجاذبية الأرضية ويستخدم كمؤشر للاتجاه العمودي علي اتجاه الجاذبية الأرضية عند نقطة معينة.

Level Datum
مرجع المنسوب
سطح مستوي يستخدم كمرجع للمناسيب ، مرجع المنسوب المعتمد عالميا – بدرجة كبيرة – هو متوسط منسوب سطح البحر. لمساحة محلية يمكن اختيار أي مرجع اختياري للمنسوب [بلغة المساحة: صفر مخصوص ، عندما نكون في منطقة لا تتوافر بها روبيرات فنختار أي علامة في المشروع ونعتمدها كأساس مؤقت لقياس المناسيب في هذا المشروع].

Level Net
شبكة ميزانية
مجموعة من خطوط الميزانية المتصلة والتي تكون معا حلقات تغطي منطقة معينة.

Line of Sight
خط النظر
الخط الممتد من جهاز ويتم رؤية الأهداف عليه (أي علي الخط) من خلال التلسكوب أو المنظار.

Local Coordinate System
نظام إحداثيات محلي
عندما تكون نقطة الأصل – المركز – لها قيم إحداثيات اختيارية ، ويتم التعامل بهذا النظام داخل هذه المنطقة فقط.

Local Datum
مرجع محلي
يحدد نظام إحداثيات لمنطقة معينة غالبا صغيرة الامتداد.

Loop Traverse
حلقة ترافرس
ترافرس مغلق يبدأ و ينتهي عند نفس النقطة.




**حرف M :


Magnetic Bearing
الانحراف المغناطيسي
الزاوية مع اتجاه الشمال المغناطيسي.

Magnetic Meridian
خط الطول المغناطيسي
المستوي الراسي – عند أي نقطة - المار بالقطب المغناطيسي واتجاه المركبة الأفقية للمجال المغناطيسي للأرض.

Major Semi-Axis
نصف المحور الأكبر
الخط الواصل بين مركز الالبسويد وأقصي امتداد لقطره الأكبر ، ويستخدم نفس المصطلح ليعبر عن طول هذا الخط.

Map
تمثيل – بطريقة متفق عليها - غالبا علي مستوي مسطح وبمقياس رسم معين للظواهر (البشرية أو الطبيعية أو كلاهما) لجزء من – أو كل - سطح الأرض ، باستخدام رموز و علامات ومع وجود مؤشر للاتجاهات.

Map Accuracy
دقة الخريطة
دقة التمثيل للخريطة. هناك 3 أنواع معروفة من الأخطاء: (أ) أخطاء التمثيل وسببها الرموز المستخدمة ، (ب) أخطاء التعريف وسببها تمثيل معلم غير موجود أو عدم تمثيل معلم موجود أصلا ، (ج) أخطاء المواقع وسببها توقيع معلم في غير موقعه الصحيح. غالبا يتم تقسم أخطاء المواقع إلي نوعين: خطأ الموقع الأفقي ، وخطأ الارتفاع. 

Map Scale
مقياس رسم الخريطة
النسبة بين مسافة علي الخريطة والمسافة المناظرة لها علي الأرض.

Mean Sea Level Datum
مرجع متوسط منسوب سطح البحر
مرجع أساسي متفق عليه للمناسيب. غالبا يتم تحديده بناءا علي قياسات المد و الجزر لعدة سنوات [مثال: المرجع المصري لعام 1906م تم بناء علي أرصاد المد و الجزر عند محطة ميناء الإسكندرية لفترة 1898-1906م وتم حساب المتوسط لكل هذه الأرصاد وتحديد علامة أرضية ثابتة لتدل علي المنسوب = صفر ومنها بدأ إنشاء شبكات الروبيرات أو الميزانيات لكل مصر].

Metric Unit
النظام المتري للوحدات
تم اشتقاقه من النظام الدولي للوحدات SI 

Micrometer
ميكرومتر
عامة: هو أي جهاز يقيس المسافات الصغيرة بدقة عالية. في الجيوديسيا: هو جهاز يتم تثبيته مع المنظار أو التلسكوب ليعطي تفاصيل دقيقة جدا من قراءة التدريج الأصلي [مثال: تدريج الدائرة الأفقية للثيودليت مقسم إلي درجات و دقائق ، فيتم تركيب ميكرومتر يمكنه تقسيم الدرجة الواحدة إلي ثواني بحيث تصبح قراءة الثيودليت درجة-دقيقة-ثانية].

Minor Semi-Axis
نصف المحور الأصغر
الخط الواصل بين مركز الالبسويد وأقصي امتداد لقطره الأصغر ، ويستخدم نفس المصطلح ليعبر عن طول هذا الخط.

Misclosure
خطأ القفل
الفرق بين القيمة المحسوبة و القيمة المقاسة.

Monument
علامة أرضية
هدف فيزيقي أو طبيعي (يتم بناؤه) ليدل علي موقع النقطة المساحية.




**حرف N :


Nadir
الندير
نقطة تقع مباشرة أسفل الجهاز وتكون معاكسة تماما لنقطة السمت.

Network
شبكة
نظام لمجموعة متصلة من النقط المساحية.

Non-SI units
النظام غير العالمي للوحدات
نظام وحدات غير تلك الوحدات التي تم اعتمادها للنظام العالمي المتفق عليه للوحدات المعروف باسم نظام SI.

Northing
الشماليات
مسافة من النقطة - في نظام إحداثيات شبكي أو تربيعي لخريطة – من الخط أو المحور الشرق-غرب المار بنقطة الأصل.





**حرف O :


Open Traverse
ترافرس مفتوح
ترافرس يبدأ من نقطة معلومة لكن لا ينتهي عندها.

Optical Micrometer
ميكرومتر بصري
يتكون من منشور أو عدسة موضوعة في مسار خط النظر الداخل للتلسكوب ويدور – بواسطة مسامير – حول المحور الأفقي عموديا علي المحور البصري للتلسكوب. غالبا يوضع أمام العدسة الشيئية للتلسكوب ، ويمكن أيضا وضعه خلفها مباشرة. 

Optical Plummet
التسامت البصري
تلسكوب صغير له انحناء 90 درجة في محوره البصري ويلصق بجهاز بحيث أن خط النظر يمر أفقيا من العدسة العينية إلي نقطة تقع علي المحور الراسي للجهاز ومنها يسير راسيا لأسفل. في الأجهزة المساحية: ينظر الراصد من التسامت البصري ليري موقع العلامة المساحية علي الأرض لكي يستطيع عمل تسامت للجهاز فوق النقطة مباشرة.

Order of Accuracy
درجة الدقة
نظام مواصفات يحدد بصفة عامة دقة القياسات لنوع معين من العمل المساحي ، مقسم عامة إلي 4 درجات: أولي ، ثانية ، ثالثة ، رابعة.

Origin
نقطة الأصل أو المركز
نقطة في نظام إحداثيات لها قيمة محددة لإحداثياتها (وليست مقاسه) وغالبا تكون إحداثياتها هي صفر ، صفر في نظام إحداثيات ثنائي الأبعاد أو صفر ، صفر ، صفر في نظام إحداثيات فراغي.

Orthometric Height
الارتفاع الارثومتري
ارتفاع النقطة عن سطح الجيويد ، يرمز له عامة بالرمز H*






​


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*حرف P :


Parallax
البرالاكس
إزاحة ظاهرية لموقع جسم – مقارنة لنظام أو نقطة مرجعية – يحدث بسبب إزاحة نقطة الرصد.

Photogrammetry
المساحة التصويرية أو الجوية
استنباط الأبعاد الطبيعية لأهداف من خلال قياسات علي صورة لهذه الأهداف.

Picture Point
نقطة الصورة
معلم ارضي يسهل تحديده علي صورة جوية ومعلوم أو مقاس إحداثياتها الأفقية و الراسية من خلال العمل المساحي الأرضي. 

Planetable
بلانشيطة
جهاز مساحي [قديم ولم يعد مستخدما بكثرة الآن] لتوقيع خطوط مساحية مباشرة من الأرصاد ، ويتكون أساسا من لوحة رسم - مثبته علي حامل ثلاثي – وميزان مصمم خصيصا لها. 

Plumb Line
اتجاه خيط الشاغول
الاتجاه العمودي علي مجال الجاذبية الأرضية ، ويكون منحنيا بصفة دائمة و ليس خط مستقيم.

Positional Error
خطأ الموقع
القيمة التي لا يتوافق بها الموقع المرسوم لمعلم عن موقعه الحقيقي.

Precision
الصحة
الفرق بين القيمة المقاسة و متوسطها [للأسف الشديد فأن الكثير من المراجع العربية تستخدم مصطلح "الدقة" لكلا الكلمتين: Precision and Accuracy بينما الفرق في مفهومهما كبير جدا!! ، أنظر تعريف Accuracy ]

Prime Meridian
خط الطول الأساسي
خط الطول صفر ، المستخدم كأصل قياس خطوط الطول (بالاتفاق الدولي هو خط طول جرينتش).

Prime Vertical
الاتجاه الرأسي الأساسي
الدائرة الراسية المارة بالنقط الشرقية و الغربية لمستوي الأفق ، يمكن أن يكون مغناطيسيا أو بالبوصلة أو من شبكة بناء علي نوع النقاط المعرفة له.

Project Datum
مرجع المشروع
مرجع مستخدم لمشروع معين.

Projection
الإسقاط أو إسقاط الخرائط
مجموعة من المعادلات التي تحدد العلاقة بين نقطة علي سطح (الأرض) والنقطة المناظرة لها علي سطح آخر (الخريطة).




**حرف R :


Random Error
الخطأ العشوائي
الانحراف – ذو التوزيع العشوائي – عن القيمة المتوسطة.

Reciprocal Leveling
الميزانية التبادلية
قياس الزوايا الراسية - أو القراءات علي القامة – من موقعين لجهازين بهدف تفادي تأثير الانكسار الجوي.

Rectangular Coordinate Systems
نظم الإحداثيات المستطيلة
إحداثيات علي أي نظام له محورين متعامدين علي بعضهما البعض.

Redundant Measurements
قياسات فائضة
أخذ قياسات أكثر من الحد الأدنى المطلوب للحل المنفرد (مثال: لحل زوايا مثلث مطلوب قياس زاويتين فقط – يمكن حساب الزاوية الثالثة – فإذا رصدنا قيمة الزاوية الثالثة هذه فأن الرصدة تسمي رصده فائضة ، لكن القياسات الفائضة مهمة جدا في العمل المساحي لأنها تساعد علي اكتشاف الأخطاء].

Reference Point
نقطة مرجعية
تستخدم كأساس يتم منه أخذ القياسات أو النقطة التي تبني عليها جميع القياسات.

Refraction
الانعكاس الجوي
انحناء مسار الأشعة بتأثير مواد الطبقات التي تمر بها.

Relative Accuracy
الدقة النسبية
حجم القطع الناقص النسبي الناتج عن مقدار الثقة بين نقطتين. أيضا: كمية تعبر عن تأثير الأخطاء العشوائية علي موقع نقطة نسبة لموقع نقطة أخري.

Resection
التقاطع العكسي
تحديد موقع نقطة عن طريق مد الخطوط منها إلي نقطتين – أو أكثر – معلومين الإحداثيات.



**حرف S :**

Sexagesimal System
 النظام الستيني
مصطلح للدلالة عن زيادة بقيمة 60. النظام الستيني للزوايا: الدائرة مكونة من 360 درجة ، الدرجة مكونة من 60 دقيقة ، الدقيقة مكونة من 60 ثانية.

Set-up
احتلال
الوضع الذي به جهاز مساحي موجود أعلي علامة مساحية أرضية وبدء الأرصاد [بلغة المساحة: نحتل النقطة = ننصب الجهاز متسامتا فوق هذه النقطة]

Spheroid
الاسفرويد
كلمة بديلة لكلمة الالبسويد

Spirit Level
ميزان التسوية
أنبوبة مغلقة من الزجاج في مركزها سائل خفيف اللزوجة.

Stadia Constant
ثابت الاستاديا
مجموع كلا من (أ) البعد البؤري للتلسكوب ، (ب) المسافة من المحور الراسي للجهاز إلي مركز العدسة الشيئية.

Stadia Traverse
ترافرس الاستاديا
مسافات يتم حسابها من خلال قضيب الاستاديا ، يناسب العمل في منطقة متوسطة التضاريس وإذا تم رصده بعناية فيمكن منه حساب المناسيب بدقة معقولة.

Standard Error
الخطأ القياسي
الانحراف القياسي للأخطاء الموجودة في القياسات الطبيعية أو الفيزيقية لكمية مجهولة. أو: التقدير الإحصائي لكمية مجهولة أو متغير عشوائي.

Systematic Error
الخطأ المنتظم
أخطاء تؤثر علي الانحراف عن المتوسط ، وسببها وجود تأثيرات غير نموذجية – أو لم يتم نمذجتها – في القياسات.

Strength of Figure
قوة الشكل
رقم يعبر عن صحة تحديد المواقع بالنظر إلي الوضع الهندسي للأرصاد مع بعضها البعض.

Subtense Bar
قضيب سابستانس
قضيب له علامتين عند كلا نهايتيه والمسافة بينهما معلومة ، و يستخدم في حساب المسافة الأفقية من نقطة الرصد عن طريق قياس الزاوية المحصورة بين الراصد و كلتا العلامتين [لم يعد مستخدما في المساحة الآن].*











*حرف T :


Topographic Map
خريطة طبوغرافية
خريطة توضح المواقع الأفقية و الراسية للمعالم الطبيعية و البشرية.

Transformation
تحويل الإحداثيات
تحويل الإحداثيات من نظام إحداثيات لنظام آخر.

Transverse Mercator Projection
إسقاط ميريكاتور المستعرض
نظام إسقاط الخرائط للعالم الفرنسي ميريكاتور باستخدام اسطوانة يكون محورها في مستوي خط الاستواء.

Traverse
ترافرس
مجموعة متتالية من النقاط يتم من خلالها القياس المساحي.

Triangulation
شبكة مثلثات
تحديد الإحداثيات أو المواقع في شبكة من خلال قياس الزوايا الأفقية بين النقاط.

Tribrach
تربراخ
القاعدة ثلاثية الأذرع في جهاز مساحي والتي بها مسامير ضبط أفقية الجهاز ، وتسمي أيضا قاعدة التسوية.

Trigonometric heighting
تحديد الارتفاعات المثلثية
تحديد فروق الارتفاعات من خلال قياس الزوايا الراسية و المسافات.

Trilateration
شبكة المثلثات مقاسة الأضلاع
تحديد الإحداثيات أو المواقع في شبكة من خلال قياس المسافات بين النقاط [لم تعد مستخدمة كثيرا في العمل المساحي الآن].*










*حرف V :


Variance-Covariance Matrix
مصفوفة الاختلافات-الارتباطات
مصفوفة يكون عناصر قطرها الرئيسي ما يسمي الاختلافات بين المتغيرات بينما باقي العناصر غير القطرية تسمي الارتباطات [تستخدم في حسابات ضبط الشبكات].

Vertical Angle
الزاوية الراسية
زاوية في المستوي الراسي – سواء مرتفعة أو منخفضة – عن مستوي الأفق.

Vertical Circle
الدائرة الراسية
دائرة مدرجة لجهاز مساحي تستخدم في قياس الزوايا الراسية.

Vertical Datum
المرجع الراسي
مستوي يستخدم كمرجع لقياس المناسيب أو الارتفاعات.




* *حرف W*
*
World Geodetic System of 1984
النظام الجيوديسي العالمي 1984 
معتمد كمرجع جيوديسي لقياسات الجي بي إس وهو مبني علي الالبسويد الجيوديسي العالمي 1984، ويرمز له اختصارا WGS84 




حرف Z :

Zenith
السمت
نقطة أعلي الجهاز حيث يتقاطع امتداد اتجاه الشاغول مع الكرة الفراغية.

Zenith Angle
زاوية السمت
تقاس موجبة لأسفل ، من سمت الراصد إلي الهدف المرصود.

Zenith Distance
مسافة السمت
المكمل للارتفاع ، المسافة الزاوية من السمت إلي الجسم السماوي (النجم) مقاسة علي دائرة راسية.
** 




الحمد لله رب العالمين



*


----------



## sanasana (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ع هذه المصطلحات المفيدة والضرورية


----------



## اوغاريت (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد و لكن لو كانت على ملف word او pdf


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ربنا يكرمك


----------



## kirla_81 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxx dr for ur great efforts


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير

اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## محمد الفجال (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير ربنا يكرمك*


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد رائع ...جزاك الله كل خير
يا ريت لو على ملف wordاو pdf


----------



## odwan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف ألف شكر وتقدير وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ali992 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## pepo petr (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر جميل جدا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم العطر

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osamatop (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك.................. على هذا المجهود العظيم
Eng Osama


----------



## scientist goob (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lolocaty (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حبيب النمر (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا:12::77:


----------



## بسيم85 (12 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك يا باش مهندس ... والشكر موصول دوماً للدكتور جمعة


----------



## m_nn (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جهد عظيم


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكلثمي1 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_es84 (15 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## أشرف علوانى (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل ده 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بطوطة مصطفي (17 أبريل 2010)

بجد ربنا يكرمكم ومن نجاح لنجاح ودايما في تفوق شكرا


----------



## sico (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (25 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrblal28 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اللف شكر ياهندسه على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ... نتمنى ان يكون قد نال اعجابكم


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (3 يناير 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز مرفق الملف bdf


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الخير الوفير أخي العزيز


----------

